# New Tank Set Up



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all, I built my stand over 2 weekends for my Oceanic rimless. A few hiccups, but overall, I'm happy with my first DIY project. As soon as i get the parts I need for my XP3, I'm gonna start cycling the tank. Funding is always a problem, so I'm thinking I could buy some base rock or dry live rock, leave it in the tank and keep it running while I slowly get my sump, skimmer, lights etc... I'll add the premium live rock at the end on top... That way I don't have an empty tank just sitting here and I'm not paying $7/lb. for live rock. Or should I just hold off until I'm closer to assembling all the parts first (not just wasting electricity running the canister in an empty tank)?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of people selling live rock for $3-4 per pound, base rock is $2 per pound plus shipping....

If youre going to start up the tank, I would put live rock and base rock at the same time so the cycle can start, no sense in running a tank with base rock only because there won't be a cycle.... Also if it was me, I would put the rock in the tank with a powerhead and heater. You can use a canister but it lacks in flow, and since live rock is basically a filter... There won't be much filtering with no flow!


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

In my opinion I would get some live rock from someone in classifieds ($3.50 per pound) and then start xp3 going. The live rock already has the benificial bacteria and other critters in it so it will help kickstart cycle. If you get enough live rock you could even add a fish. Damsels are good "starter" fish. I do not like using fish to start a cycle as I think it is cruel to put them through the stress of raised nitrate and amonia while the cycle starts but the live rock should keep it in check. Having a fish in the tank will also keep the benefical bacteria going in the live rock. I also hit a friend up for a few lbs of sand from their established tank as this also helps.


----------

